# wet cigars



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

I had an accedent. My humidifier went crazy and didnt turn off for a long time. Everything in my humidor was at 88% humidity. This was 2 weeks ago. I have slowly let the humidity down to 68% in the humidor but the cigars are still wet feeling and burn not so good. my question is how long does this take to fix and am I correct in slowly dropping the humidity rather than a sudden drop? I plan on not messing with it for a few more weeks and check again but I was hoping to mabe get an idea of a time frame for drying cigars since this is the first time that this has happened to me.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

You are correct by slowly bringing down the humidity of your cigars. If you have a dry cigar box you could put them there for few days. Any B&M may help you if you need a box. It is difficult to know exactly how long it will take so I would check them every few days. Smoking them and "feeling" how they burn can help you. And watch for mold.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

my temps are in the low 60s so I hope I should not get mold. I took all humidity sorces out of the humidor and have left it closed to slowly drop the humidity by opening it 2 times a day. I have many cigars in this humidor. I was just wondering if it was going to be a few weeks or months to dry.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

With the number of cigars you have there I would say is going to take few weeks. Keep smoking them and let the tightness of the draw guide you. Good luck.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advise I will keep waiting


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

You could also throw in some extra KL to help absorb the moisture quicker.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

throw in some extra dry boxes and see if that helps. it's going to take a while for it to come back down.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

I will add a few boxes that is a good idea. every time I open it and drop the humidity is comes right back up in a couple of hours so I figured it would take a while


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

send them all to me. i will carefully and slowly nurse them back to health for you at no charge. (i will also, at no charge, test them rigorously every so often to insure that the 3 sticks i do send back to you are in perfect smoking condition.)

seriously though man, that sucks. hang in there and be patient (something i must remind myself of at times) drop the RH slowly but steadily, keep an eye out for mold and splitting, and with care they'll be as right as rain.


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

USHOG said:


> My humidifier went crazy and didnt turn off for a long time. Everything in my humidor was at 88% humidity. This was 2 weeks ago.


Do you know how long the cigars were in that 88% rh environment before you noticed?

Back in December I overhumidified my cigars trusting a built-in digital hygrometer that was reading 8-10% low. My smokes were at a solid 80% for at least 6 weeks (into mid-January) before I figured this out. Some of my cigars are still drying out. I just had a Padron 1926 #6 maduro (pretty short/thin cigar) Saturday that *FINALLY* tasted right, but not as good as when I first got them (and they weren't too wet yet). I haven't smoked any Padrons in months because they weren't getting better. I finally gave a small one a shot.

I was told here back then it could take months to undo what I'd accidentally done. I thought those guys might have been 'crazy.' Turns out they knew their stuff. It depends on the cigar too. I've been smoking other sticks of mine (bigger than that Padron) for over a month now. They taste great. Other cigars...like the Padrons...are taking longer to get great again. Right now they're just good/great. When they were too moist they were disgusting/bitter.

Yours should take less time IF your duration was shorter than mine. The cores or your smokes might not have gotten as saturated.

And yeah...open that humi a couple times a day. The moist air will be replaced by drier air and the cigars will vent off their humidity into that air. Eventually you won't need to open the humi anymore. I stay at 65% now using Boveda packs and everything is beautiful!


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

it was a few weeks that is was on. I am just stocking my other humidor so I can wait on the others... thank for all the advise this place is pretty slick


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My experience with "wet" cigars has only been from getting them that way from online venders. Wet, as in putting them in a humidor that is rock solid at 63% and having the RH rise to just over 70%. It took the humidor, with a combo of beads and dry kitty litter, almost two months to get back to the low 60's.

Some of the smaller RG cigars may have been ready to smoke sooner but I had plenty of other cigars to smoke. Patience is the key.


----------

